# Pitiful Trip



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2018)

We finished supper and settled in our recliners....... to this riveted gaze.......




 

Moments later......


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 15, 2018)

I was wondering where you went....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2018)

Poor mistreated fella!  LOL!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 15, 2018)

@promiseacres I was thinking the same thing!!! Trip is the dog, not traveling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2018)

Love it!  

These dogs are the best!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2018)

Kinda looks a lot like Mel. He HATES being outside when it's raining/dropping wetness of any sort. Sucker that I am, I always let him in and he strikes much the same pose. Our animals are so mistreated.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Kinda looks a lot like Mel. He HATES being outside when it's raining/dropping wetness of any sort. Sucker that I am, I always let him in and he strikes much the same pose. Our animals are so mistreated.



This is so funny! His siblings love to play in the rain. They will duck in the barn if it gets to hard though. 
Mel is your baby for sure. I love it!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2018)

When we go to bed, he is always ready to go outside. He has two beds on the screened in porch and that's where he sleeps. He patrols at night, except in the hard rain.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2018)

Generally when I get up to go to bed, Mel wants out. The ONLY time that's not the case is when there is moisture falling. He is as allergic to wet as the danged goats are. He an sleep on the back porch, but he much prefers a couple of holes he's got dug out around the back side of the house where he can watch the front, side and back where the goats are. It's a high point so he can see pretty much everything.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2018)

Trip just wanted to make sure he was doing a good job guarding ALL his charges. He doesn't know you are safe from predators when you are in the house.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> I was wondering where you went....


Me too until I saw who made the post. I was expecting a story about a horrible vacation or something.


----------



## DesertDawn (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey! It's boring out here! Can I join you for awhile?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2018)

He came in a few moments ago and is happily chomping on a bone. This seems to be his "off" time and he loves it. He doesn't ask to come in every night and he never wants to stay in.


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 24, 2018)

Love it


----------



## Bruce (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm sure you want to be a good "employer" @Baymule. The workers do deserve some time off, glad Trip is getting his.


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 1, 2018)

1.) Love the floor, it's beautiful.
2.) Love the dog. They are funny creatures and yours seems to be very happy.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> 1.) Love the floor, it's beautiful.
> 2.) Love the dog. They are funny creatures and yours seems to be very happy.



1. Thank you! I ripped up the floors when we bought this place and laid unfinished, white knotty pine. Then I sanded, white washed and polyurethaned it. It is getting that beat up farmhouse look. 

2. We love him too. He really is a trip! LOL


----------

